#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Need help translate a sentence in Thai

## taiwanhau

Tried to use dictionary/translator,

and asked a few friends (non-Thai) what this sentence means,

but all came out to be unsure or vague meaning.

I was told that the second part of it is teen language, maybe?

Will anyone please help me translate what this sentence means?


หายเลยนะ งอลหรา


Thanks a lot!!

----------


## Luigi

It's says 'He's paranoid, keeps on trying to spy on my messages'

----------


## taiwanhau

> It's says 'He's paranoid, keeps on trying to spy on my messages'


thanks for the help!

so are you saying that she (the one who sent is a girl) is paranoid that she kepts on checking if I send message to her? (not sure what spy on my messages means)

that's totally different than what one of my friend told me, which was something like "stop being childish and don't be angry".

can't imagine how a sentence can have 2 complete different meaning to interpret, lol.

if it is not too troublesome, would you please elaborate the sentence in chunks so I can understand and learn some Thai too?

Thanks again for your help!

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board...When you get your help will you then leave us and never come back?...

Please send dollars or baht or pounds...Anything...It's a dying forum...

----------


## taiwanhau

just checked the donation link, but apparently it's not working :O

Donations Are Currently Unavailable
The Donations are currently unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience. Please check back later.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Kidding about the money part...Just that we get so many one-time newbies who never come back...

Stay on the line...Someone will take your call in a minute...

Heh...

----------


## Luigi

^^ my personal account is always open and available for such things.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Scared 'im off...

----------


## Luigi

Don't forget the exit fee....

----------


## David48atTD

> Will anyone please help me translate what this sentence means?
> 
> หายเลยนะ งอลหรา


"Where are you"

"Are you sulking"

"Where have you gone".
BTW ... welcome to the Teak Door.

----------


## taiwanhau

Ahh that'll make sense now

And i can see how it's traslated.

Thanks david for the help!

----------


## BaitongBoy

That'll do, pig...See ya later...Maybe...

----------

